# wheel refurb,please help!!!!!



## NITEOWL84 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi all I just wanted to get some advice on a wheel refurb that I wanna do, I have a set of Ac Schnitzer wheels with the lip polished on my car for the last 5 or 6 years and the lacquer on the polished lip is coming off and its all spotty looking and it also has ''kerb rash'' so im thinking about doing a refurb on them myself but instead of having the polished lip im gonna paint it the same silver colour as the rest of the wheel, so I just need advice on how to go about doing it if any of ye can help??

What I was thinking of doing is sanding down the polished lip to bare metal then cleaning off and dust with paint thinner or something like that then apply primer to the bare metal,then paint it with the silver paint to match the wheel and then spray with lacquer to protect it,now i never done this before so can ye tell me is this the right way to go about doing it? If not can ye recommend or give some advice on how to do it because my wheels dont look nice anymore after I clean them and it really bugs me.

Also thanks in advance for any help or recommendations on this subject!!!

Kind Regards
niteowl84


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Ever thought about re polishing them and clear coating them? Here is the perfect exaple of what can be done


----------



## NITEOWL84 (Nov 24, 2011)

well i would but its hard to keep clean and scratch free with our roads here and its the lip thats polished not the whole wheel and a fully polished rim wont look nice with the colour of my car so i just want to paint the polished lip intead of re-polishing it but im just trying to get advice/help on how to go about doing it!!


----------

